# Black Rhom?



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

My buddy sent me this and they were trying to call it something else..He forgets what they said...


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

round spots, orangeish eye, no visable scutes.........i'd say rhom, although pic is a bit blurry


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes defenitely a Rhomb...where was it collected; Perù? it has a elongated face, probably from perù or Venezuela...
Tommy


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

PygoLover said:


> Yes defenitely a Rhomb...where was it collected; Perù? it has a elongated face, probably from perù or Venezuela...
> Tommy


LFS jackholes they have no clue where its from...I was just curious if maybe was a diamond with the greenish on its back....For 25.00 i'd have to find room...


----------

